# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Out of Range exception

## razer_1337

Hello, 

I am working on a new project coded in xaml. I use Observable Collections. When I try to dispose this collection (using Clear() for each element) I get an ArgumentOutOfRangeException from each Binding of each element. I think its simple for example array of 5, now I clear an element and I now i get an array of 4. All bindings from element 5 are still there. I am very inexperienced in xaml and mvvm stuff so please be patient whit me.

----------

